# Toshiba DT01ACA300 or Seagate ST3000DM001?



## Anusha (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking to buy one of these drives. If I forget about the price difference, if there is any, which drive should I go for?
I'm strictly looking to buy one of the above two and want to know which drive will give the best "overall" performance.

BTW, I will be replacing my Samsung HD103SJ based two drive RAID-0 setup with one of these drives.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 8, 2012)

All of my drives are Seagate, Never used any toshiba, so far never had any bad experiences with Seagate. I dunno about Toshiba though.


----------



## jgunning (Dec 11, 2012)

Anusha said:


> Looking to buy one of these drives. If I forget about the price difference, if there is any, which drive should I go for?
> I'm strictly looking to buy one of the above two and want to know which drive will give the best "overall" performance.
> 
> BTW, I will be replacing my Samsung HD103SJ based two drive RAID-0 setup with one of these drives.





lyndonguitar said:


> All of my drives are Seagate, Never used any toshiba, so far never had any bad experiences with Seagate. I dunno about Toshiba though.



I agree with lyndonguitar, im definitly a seagate fan =) I work as a computer tech and from experience from work toshibas are pretty much always the drives that fail in all notebooks from staff. 
Thats just my experience with them anyway =)


----------

